# Bashers?



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Okay, when I joined PFury, I expected it to be a fun community in which every participates as an equal and gets their questions answered and helps others. Boy was I wrong! Just because I said I have a 10G tank for my Piranha automatically made me "too dumb to take care of any fish". Whats with that? I talk about something commpletely unrelated and they'll say I'm not fit because of my piranha. Jeez, then I put an honest post and I get people (not naming who unless necessary) telling people not to answer because "i'm trying to gein posts". Seriously, wheres the logic in that? Why would I want, or rather, what would I gain by getting a higher post count?

Someone please tell me whats up with Pfury these days?

P.S. There are at least some good people around here that will honestly answer a question regardless of past influences. I salute those people.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Quantum_Theory said:


> Okay, when I joined PFury, I expected it to be a fun community in which every participates as an equal and gets their questions answered and helps others. Boy was I wrong! Just because I said I have a 10G tank for my Piranha automatically made me "too dumb to take care of any fish". Whats with that? I talk about something commpletely unrelated and they'll say I'm not fit because of my piranha. Jeez, then I put an honest post and I get people (not naming who unless necessary) telling people not to answer because "i'm trying to gein posts". Seriously, wheres the logic in that? Why would I want, or rather, what would I gain by getting a higher post count?
> 
> Someone please tell me whats up with Pfury these days?
> 
> P.S. There are at least some good people around here that will honestly answer a question regardless of past influences. I salute those people.


You'll get use to it man-There will always be someone one here giving you a hard time-It usually happens to all of us!!!!!dont let it discourage you-Just use the ignore feature-it works well


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

OK I'm sorry about the betta comment. But come on man 10 gal. I was picturing the poor bettas splashin around on teaspoons.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It has been going on for a while but is still inexcusable. Back in the day Peacock was the one telling EVERYONE that they had tanks that were too small.

What people dont realize is that such comments DO NOTHING. They either make someone mad or they make someone leave the hobby. It's like only 10% of the members here have heard of the phrase 'positive reinforcement'.


----------



## JBouchard1087 (Aug 8, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> OK I'm sorry about the betta comment. But come on man 10 gal. I was picturing the poor bettas splashin around on teaspoons.


People are just rude it is not your fault that you were missinformed


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Quantum_Theory Posted Today, 06:06 PM
> Okay, when I joined PFury, I expected it to be a fun community in which every participates as an equal and gets their questions answered and helps others. Boy was I wrong! Just because I said I have a 10G tank for my Piranha automatically made me "too dumb to take care of any fish". Whats with that? I talk about something commpletely unrelated and they'll say I'm not fit because of my piranha. Jeez, then I put an honest post and I get people (not naming who unless necessary) telling people not to answer because "i'm trying to gein posts". Seriously, wheres the logic in that? Why would I want, or rather, what would I gain by getting a higher post count?
> 
> Someone please tell me whats up with Pfury these days?
> ...


What thread are you referencing?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah Frank! Go get 'em!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

Too many over hostile, ragin hormonal men on this site. An unfortunate, yet amusing smudge on a picture perfect web resource.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

it wasn't you black, you were actually a very nice person to me







In the freshwater forum, I was referring to many posts. I post in there a lot, but I don't like mentioning names, so you can see for yourself (hint: breed)

Wow, so it does happen to quite a few people. Now I don't feel all alone


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

it only happens if you tolerate it, my son.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

You WILL need a bigger tank, eventually























Pac


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if you feel mistreated hit report post so we can

find it easy


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i really miss the days of Piranha45 actively posting on this board.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> telling people not to answer because "i'm trying to gein posts". Seriously, wheres the logic in that? Why would I want, or rather, what would I gain by getting a higher post count?


im not bashing or anything, and if you go back on your posts, i always help with your questions, im just saying MABYE people are saying this because you have a 58 post per day average and 119 posts in 2 days, post count really doesnt matter at all though, so far those people, tell them to go shove it, but not on the board since bashing is not aloud, and we dont want any suspensions, dont worry about those people, they will get suspended eventually once the mods find them, just keep asking your questions and people who know what they are talking about will answer, but dont take someone telling you that keeping a rbp in 10g for year is bad fish keeping, because it is, they are just letting you know what you need to do, to not have bad fish keeping lol, unless they outright say like " oh quantom, your an idiot go do something else other than keep fish" i wouldnt call it bashing


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

I was talkin bout bettas and then the guy said don't answer him, he's just full of bs. and post count up. something like that. I may as well report the post.

ANd the reason my post count was so high was because I'm on A LOT on the weekends including friday. I don't play much vid games, so my life is based around school and fish.

I just read another post by the guy. I posted a pic of a apollo shark (what I thought to be one) and hes like "no dumb sh*t, thats a bala shark, this is an apollo sharkic here". Why must the same person bash me









WEll, I may as well quote all the things the person said and name him.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Quantum_Theory said:


> I was talkin bout bettas and then the guy said don't answer him, he's just full of bs. and post count up. something like that. I may as well report the post.
> 
> ANd the reason my post count was so high was because I'm on A LOT on the weekends including friday. I don't play much vid games, so my life is based around school and fish.
> 
> ...


Seriously, simply report that individual to the board. If they are aggressively bothering you, then shoot a thread to a board member. They can review it and if something needs to be done, then they will.

Nonetheless, there will always be people out of the forum that are simply trying to get to you. Or, get a reaction from you. Do not let it bother you. Thicken up your skin a bit. Remember, most members are here to help you.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

The person is Gar Spaz:

Post 1: QUOTE(Quantum_Theory @ Sep 11 2006, 09:50 PM)

Apollo Shark:

pic here

Unquote

no dumb sh*t, thats a bala shark. this is an apollo:

Post 2: just ignore him, he is trying to get his posts up. i wouldn't be surprised if he is just bs and no facts.

Post 3: really, just quit bitchin' about it and tell them they're doing it wrong. dont be an asshole and report them, even if abuse is going on. (to a certain extent ofcoarse)


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

quantum = reta or no?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I DONT KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Ya i'm reta


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

wait so why did you make a new account instead of just getting your name changed?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Quantum_Theory said:


> snip


Piranha Fury is home to the most insecure, immature, and hot headed people i've ever seen on any website.

As a friend once said, it's the cesspit of internet stupidity.

Just look at "hemi" to see what I'm talking about.

Most of the members are good guys when they're not busy flaming each other though.

You'll grow to love the hate.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i think the moral of the story is dont post information you dont have or arent 100% sure of as fact, and dont use "look it up" as a reference. most importantly dont assume people are nice, they arent.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Quantum_Theory said:


> The person is Gar Spaz:
> 
> Post 1: QUOTE(Quantum_Theory @ Sep 11 2006, 09:50 PM)
> 
> ...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Quantum_Theory said:


> Okay, when I joined PFury, I expected it to be a fun community in which every participates as an equal and gets their questions answered and helps others. Boy was I wrong! Just because I said I have a 10G tank for my Piranha automatically made me "too dumb to take care of any fish". Whats with that? I talk about something commpletely unrelated and they'll say I'm not fit because of my piranha. Jeez, then I put an honest post and I get people (not naming who unless necessary) telling people not to answer because "i'm trying to gein posts". Seriously, wheres the logic in that? Why would I want, or rather, what would I gain by getting a higher post count?
> 
> Someone please tell me whats up with Pfury these days?
> 
> P.S. There are at least some good people around here that will honestly answer a question regardless of past influences. I salute those people.


In all honesty, and I'm being nice when I say this, If it were my call I'd say that every Newbie should take some sh*t for a while and not moan like an oversensitized politically correct, well, you get the point. But then we'd be short on menbers. When I first started posting, plenty of people gave me sh*t, and I just threw it right back, which is what you should do. I like this forum for the simple fact that people are assertive, opinionated, and downright abusive some times. But a lot of people here are well-informed as well. Do you really want to belong to a wussy forum?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> snip


Piranha Fury is home to the most insecure, immature, and hot headed people i've ever seen on any website.

As a friend once said, it's the cesspit of internet stupidity.

Just look at "hemi" to see what I'm talking about.

Most of the members are good guys when they're not busy flaming each other though.

You'll grow to love the hate.
[/quote]

Another good way to describe it here.

Just think of some of the WRONG reasons people buy piranhas, and then think of those people giving advice.







Luckily the good folks like Frank (hastatus) and GG stick around. And I'll be in non-p in greater force soon enough...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> snip


Piranha Fury is home to the most insecure, immature, and hot headed people i've ever seen on any website.

.
[/quote]

You my friend have never been on honda-tech in the GDD section. I love that site but it has the most immature, most assholes, and idiotic people ever.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> snip


Piranha Fury is home to the most insecure, immature, and hot headed people i've ever seen on any website.

.
[/quote]

You my friend have never been on honda-tech in the GDD section. I love that site but it has the most immature, most assholes, and idiotic people ever.
[/quote]
Check the Off-topic section of sherdog.com, iv never seen so many angry teenagers in my life


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

your gonna get that anywheree you join so just ignore it if you really need help just write it down....someone will help you


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

I don't know how to change my name, besides, I think I need administrator's permission.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Quantum_Theory said:


> Okay, when I joined PFury, I expected it to be a fun community in which every participates as an equal and gets their questions answered and helps others. Boy was I wrong! Just because I said I have a 10G tank for my Piranha automatically made me "too dumb to take care of any fish". Whats with that? I talk about something commpletely unrelated and they'll say I'm not fit because of my piranha. Jeez, then I put an honest post and I get people (not naming who unless necessary) telling people not to answer because "i'm trying to gein posts". Seriously, wheres the logic in that? Why would I want, or rather, what would I gain by getting a higher post count?
> 
> *Someone please tell me whats up with Pfury these days?*
> 
> P.S. There are at least some good people around here that will honestly answer a question regardless of past influences. I salute those people.


Wow


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Lemme be straght up with you. 
I've noticed that in a few occasions after the more knowlageable members place their advice on a thread you tend to come in and contradict them. 
I've seen you do it at least 2x. Now you may not have been around here long enough but there are certain members whom have opinions in specific areas that are held in high esteem because they are proven to have extensive knowlage on these certain subjects. And when you come in and contradict their advice that had been given it makes you seem as if you are speaking out of your ass based on less then solid opinions rather then hard line facts. 
So for a new member here to do that gives people a poor impression of you.

Understand also that the members here are serious about proper care of their animals. Frankly your care for your P comes into serious question due to the fact that you have a P in a 10gal tank and mention that he has been there for at least a year if not longer.

my advice. Understand that your personal knowlage may not be as deep as you hope for it to be. And that you should perhaps hold back your opinions on some situations. Evaluate the info you are about to give and see if it lines up with the other responses that had been posted. If its way off ponder to yourself. "Is the info I'm giving solid or is there a chance I may be spreading poor info." If you are unsure of the info you pass on you might hold back on posting what may potentially be bad info. 
Alot of times when you get info 2nd or 3rd hand it can be like playing that game telephone. you miss some parts or you simply pass on what somone had said once and leave out qualifying details. So altho the ideal behind what you say may have some merrit. Because you are unsure "Why" and cannot explain your stand point on the statement from personal exp. It can come accross as poor info. 
Please don't take this post as trying to put you down in any way. just constructive critizim. 
and yes there can be alot of heat on this board as Fargo pointed out. Your best bet is to fire it back but don't take it personal. No sense in taking personal anything said on an internet fourm.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

stop crying


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

check_ya_self said:


> stop crying


lol thats why he started the thread, cause people said stop crying and put your P in a big tank. Now we have another worthless thread in the lounge right beside all the "Im leaving Pfury so I want everyone to build me a shrine" threads.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

there someone goes again with the piranha. I DON'T BRING MY PIRANHA INTO THIS CONVERSATION!!! Sorry, mental breakdown. I usually get the info from the internet, so its probably, like you said, a game of telephone. Nice metaphor by the way.

And just to let you know, I wasn't crying. BTW, I guess I could consider that bashing^


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> there someone goes again with the piranha. I DON'T BRING MY PIRANHA INTO THIS CONVERSATION!!! Sorry, mental breakdown. I usually get the info from the internet, so its probably, like you said, a game of telephone. Nice metaphor by the way.
> 
> And just to let you know, I wasn't crying. BTW, I guess I could consider that bashing^


Woa, I wasnt bashing you, we already got the P and tank worked out, I was just summervizing all the attacks agaisnt you into two catagories. You know now what the P needs and thats all that matters


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

actually I was talking about check ya self cause he said to stop crying. You're safe blu lol


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

"stop crying" even dora the explorer wont consider this bashing
>>Quantum theories face as reading this


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

or you say. Ever considered the fact that you're so insecure that you need to go around making fun of people to raise your post count up?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

dam what kind of p*ssy r u? I wonder how you are at school when someone tells you to shut the fuk up. (im only guessing you hear this everyday from people)

as for post count i recall you were the one posting ridiculous amounts of posts daily then ur excuse was u dont do jack sh*t besides go to school and come onto p fury.


----------



## holdem688 (Mar 4, 2006)

I am sorry buddy, but u are one of the biggest crybabies I have ever seen...Well heard .......anyway....Who the F*CK cares what people say on the internet...and of course your piranha is going to come up....Ford sells cars..Piranha fury talks about Piranhas.....

And No I am not trying to get my post count up...because who the hell cares!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Damn, this thread has brought out all of the A-holes... (including me)... LOL

Where do you live Quantum? I have an extra 30 gal if you want it...


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Damn, this thread has brought out all of the A-holes... (including me)... LOL
> 
> *Where do you live Quantum? I have an extra 30 gal if you want it...*


See, those are the kind of nice people you want to answer your questions


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

but serioulsy who makes a whole thread asking why are people giving me bad comments because i keep my piranha in a 10 gal?

again ill say it

stop crying.









and please can we get something straight no1 really gives a god dam shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittt about post count and getting little skeleton heads under there name. If i were getting a dollar for every post count then would be the only god dam reason to care.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I see some one around here is probably going to get a reality check pretty fast!!!!!








Check ya self-Youve been a kewl guy so far-but you are taking this a step to far!!!!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

> Check ya self-Youve been a kewl guy so far-but you are taking this a step to far!!!!


no hes almost right in this case, aside from the dora refrences...

quantum ive seen a lot of your posts lately and it seems like you still havent got it yet. dont post information you arent 100% sure on. just because you heard it some where or looked it up and found some shady website that some dude made in his spare time, doesnt mean you know what you are talking about. i feel bad for saying this but come on man you cant do that crap and expect to be respected. this site is about sharing knowledge and when you go around spreading false knowledge no one will take you seriously. and IMO the post whore suggestion doesnt seem that far off. again i feel like a jerk but hey thats life kiddo.


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

quantum, you've gotten your right info on p-fury(hopefully) so do what you need to do to help your fish, no one really wants to insult you but keeping a p in a 10GAL is kindof rediculous.
no offence man, peace


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Most people here on p fury are helpful kind people willing to share there knowledge on PIranhas. They are serious about care and when you do something stupid like tell everyone you have red bellies in a ten gallon, you have to expect them to get a bit angry.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm sure what your describing is happening to you. Get through your insecure times and don't feel so bad for your self. I know you lead a pathetic life and you need to make fun of others to feel more secure for yourself. Consider calling Dr. Phil and then come back here when you've let you emotions come to rest.

And for the record, I'm one of the most respected people at my school because (unlike you), I lead a very happy and productive life.

And i'm replying to check from before lol.



Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> > Check ya self-Youve been a kewl guy so far-but you are taking this a step to far!!!!
> 
> 
> no hes almost right in this case, aside from the dora refrences...
> ...


Actually, if you check my new posts, I say whether its from experience or not


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I could probably come up with a long insulting post but......

I really dont give a sh*t anymore.

and just one thing to make my exit I remember you telling me I could keep 3 serras in a 30 gallon for life.....







(refer to freshwater forums)


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

FBMBMX85 said:


> > Check ya self-Youve been a kewl guy so far-but you are taking this a step to far!!!!
> 
> 
> no hes almost right in this case, aside from the dora refrences...
> ...


f*ck it-it's not even worth my time n e more!!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

check_ya_self said:


> I could probably come up with a long insulting post but......
> 
> I really dont give a sh*t anymore.
> 
> ...


yeah..just saw that man..i dont want to be a dick but honestly...if you dont know what your taking about, dont talk.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

FBMBMX85 said:


>


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

I meant sanchezi buddy, and I'm telling you information from another member on this site. Like I said, check my new posts and you'll see that I put if its second hand info or not.

P.S. This is first hand info lol


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Quantum_Theory said:


> Damn, this thread has brought out all of the A-holes... (including me)... LOL
> 
> Where do you live Quantum? I have an extra 30 gal if you want it...


Yay, another nice person lol! I live in montreal









[/quote]

Oh man that is too far... well good luck...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

all you guys are gay ... its his f*cking fish if he wants to put in it a f*cking 8 oz cup there is nothing you can do about it.

f*ck !

GOd damn whaaaa he is keeping his piranha in a small tank.. jesus i like my fish and i treat them good but i could give a sh*t less about what someone else does with theirs .. i mean if you say it nice like.. hey dude ya know a piranha needs at least a 30 gal to be remotely happy for life instead of ..

OMG OMG your so stupid your so stupid ... i cant believe u have a fish in a 10 gal.. blah blah who f*cking cares either he buys a bigger tank or it dies big f*cking deal.. how many p's die in the wild ... how many die in the f*cking fish store .. JESUS WILL COME SOME DAY


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> I meant sanchezi buddy, and I'm telling you information from another member on this site. Like I said, check my new posts and you'll see that I put if its second hand info or not.
> 
> P.S. This is first hand info lol


Um, sanchezis are serras and I really really need you to cite your source properly on that one...show me the post. I cannot believe that a member here would give the advice to keep three sanch's in a 30 gallon.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey buddy you can keep 3 sanchezi in a 30 gal! if you want


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

I have looked through reta's and quantums posts (well some of them)I think he/she has a genuine interest in his/her fishes well being.Doing research now on future possibilities.Why else should he/she come here?reta made 1 mistake purchasing a rbp for a 10 gallon tank.If we were to hang every one who made a mistake with piranha's,I'm sure we all would be dead.And reta FYI I rescued a 5year old piranha from a 5gallon tank.Now iIm not saying you have 5years,but you do have some time,just try to make it sooner then later.


----------



## JBouchard1087 (Aug 8, 2005)

Fry said:


> I have looked through reta's and quantums posts (well some of them)I think he/she has a genuine interest in his/her fishes well being.Doing research now on future possibilities.Why else should he/she come here?reta made 1 mistake purchasing a rbp for a 10 gallon tank.If we were to hang every one who made a mistake with piranha's,I'm sure we all would be dead.And reta FYI I rescued a 5year old piranha from a 5gallon tank.Now iIm not saying you have 5years,but you do have some time,just try to make it sooner then later.


Agreed, there is no need for the rude comments to him just because he was miss informed


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Fido The Great said:


>


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

wow, this post is getting a lot of hits. Imagine if it got into the hall of fame lol

Anyways, at least now its confirmed that theyre are an equal amount of good people and bad people on this forum and I'm happy


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

JBouchard1087 said:


> I have looked through reta's and quantums posts (well some of them)I think he/she has a genuine interest in his/her fishes well being.Doing research now on future possibilities.Why else should he/she come here?reta made 1 mistake purchasing a rbp for a 10 gallon tank.If we were to hang every one who made a mistake with piranha's,I'm sure we all would be dead.And reta FYI I rescued a 5year old piranha from a 5gallon tank.Now iIm not saying you have 5years,but you do have some time,just try to make it sooner then later.


Agreed, there is no need for the rude comments to him just because he was miss informed








[/quote]
Unfortunately that's a part of forum live - you see it everywhere, but obviously the more self-proclaimed experts and ego's a site has, the more pressing the issue becomes.
Ironically, the ones with the biggest mouth (of which some very fine examples can be seen in this very thread), the ones that are the quickest to yell "STFU, you don't know sh*t, you n00b" are members that haven't signed up that long ago, just bought their first piranha('s), asked and answered a few questions, and then decide to proclaim themselves as experts that are in the position to belittle people that are newer to the site than they are. And that despite the fact that most of them are still inexperienced starters (for most of them, equally - in their words - n00b questions can be dug up in no-time).
It's best to ignore such people and focus on those that take you seriously, regardless of how stupid the questions may appear (ignoring the fact that the only stupid question is the one that is never asked). We're talking about living creatures here, so any self-respecting, serious fish keeper should ask questions if in doubt: no matter how basic those questions are. The people with the right attitude, usually ones that have enough knowledge and can actually help, are the ones that will help you no matter what questions you ask. Those that attack, ridicule or belittle you for asking certain questions or for not knowing as "much" (right) as they do, are best ignored - most of them are nothing but just talk, lacking substance, anyways.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

wow, thats surpisingly inspiring!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Well Put Judazzz.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think this thread was summed up by BA and Jonas....plus I am tired of reading all the ignorant comments in one thread so I am going to close this.

Good to see you back Jonas


----------

